# Music



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

What's in your CD player?

Right now I'm listening to Gary Jules


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 2, 2006)

3 disc changer:

1. Bone thugs n harmony

2. mix of songs i downloaded online ~rock and rap

3. Disc 2 of mix

Normally i listen to rock, but i havent heard much good new stuff...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Shania - I love her!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the computer files on random. So I get a little rock, jazz, blues, oldies, classical, opera, joke songs, show tunes, techno, goth...

You get the picture!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow I was just about to post a topic about my Simon Webbe CD I have bought.

I was wondering if anybody else likes him? and have bought his new CD - Lay your hands on me?

I have been playing it on all the CD players all round the house, and it plays every song listed on the back of the CD case, but when I put it on in my mums car it plays an extra track at the begining.... weird!

But I love:

Shania, Simon Webbe, Greenday, Leanne Womack, Sterophonics, Bryan Adams... Loadz!

I also love all the sound tracks off 'Dirty Dancing'!

I love most 60's music as I was bought uplistening to it. My all time fav 60's song is Tiffany - Locomotion
:colors:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2006)

Shania's from my home town, Timmins REALLY exciting!!!

Soooska


----------



## ruka (Feb 4, 2006)

I listen to a variety of music. Ienjoy listening toFiona Apple, John Mayer, Sia, Aqualung, Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan, George Michael, Elton John, Alanis Morissette, 311, Apex Theory, just to name a few...


----------



## KatyG (Feb 4, 2006)

Just now I am mostly listening to Greenday, Kaiser chiefs, and James Blunt. I also really like snow patrol and keane.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO,James Blunt is sooooooo hot i just lovvvvvvvvvvvee that guy,goodbye my lover,i just love that song.



oh and i also dont mind Shannon Knolls,hes an aussie guy who won the australian idol,hes pretty hot also.



ummmmm..yeah i listen to James Blunt,but i mostly just listen to safm the radio station,they just play like the top 40 songs,GO SAFM,i love their gotcha calls in the mornings,they are so funny.



cheryl...


----------



## Lissa (Feb 6, 2006)

In my CD player - Train's New album


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

On my playlist at the mo I have; Keane, James Blunt, Travis, Coldplay, My Chemical Romance, Greenday, The Killers, Hoobastank, HIM, Bullet for my Valentine, Rasmus, Maroon 5, SoaD, Muse, Korn, Funeral for a Friend, Fall out Boy, Badly Drawn Boy, Lostprophets, just loads of stuff all onrandom.

Vickie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually listen to the radio all day. 

The only CDs I usually play are Better Than Ezra because they don't play them enough on the radio.

MEOW....






Kevin is such a hottie! 


Ineed to getJames Blunt's CD. I also like Gavin DeGraw.

Laura


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

Tego Calderon!! (reggaeton singer from Puerto Rico) love love love love love him! :love: (so sad having a crush like this at 22 years old huh?)

btw - my boyfriend hates tego, wonder why.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 7, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Tego Calderon!! (reggaeton singer from Puerto Rico) love love love love love him! :love: (so sad having a crush like this at 22 years old huh?)
> 
> btw - my boyfriend hates tego, wonder why.


 Hey, I'm 38 and still have crushes! It helps when your crush and your man have the same first name. You don't have to worry about calling the wrong name! Hee hee

It might be hard for you to find a boyfriend named Tego, though. 

Laura


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2006)

I like lots of stuff- Green Day, Coldplay, Led Zeppelin, Fall Out Boy, and most everything rock.  I also like classical stuff, bluegrass,and celtic. I most often listen to Green Day, but their albums are my little brother's favorite CDs of mine to steal... hmmph!
Oh yeah, I also like Gavin DeGraw and Howie Day... and probably lots more I can't think of right now!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tego Calderon!! (reggaeton singer from Puerto Rico) love love love love love him! :love: (so sad having a crush like this at 22 years old huh?)
> ...


 LOL - you're right. In fact, I don't think I know of any other man named Tego and I'm very into the latin culture as my stepfather is from Colombia and my bf is from the Dominican Republic. I told my bf I want to name our first child Tego. hehehe Then, i'll know two men named Tego, both whom I adore and love. :inlove:



hehe


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 7, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> Oh yeah, I also like Gavin DeGraw and Howie Day... and probably lots more I can't think of right now!


 BTE's Kevin Griffin (hottie pictured above) wrote some songs with Howie Day for his latest album. 

Sorry- can you tell I'm a BIG fan?!



Laura


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

A few of my favorites:



Tori Amos, Babes in Toyland, Chris Cornell, Counting Crows, Creedence, Keith Caputo, Faith No More, Free Dominguez, Kay Hanley, Hollowpoint, Jack Off Jill, Jewel, Norah Jones, Gary Jules, Kittie, Kidneythieves, Kastastrophy Wife, Letters to Cleo, Life of Agony, Lisa Loeb, Marilyn Manson, Nirvana, Poe, Scarling, Soul Asylum, Silverchair, STP, The Mood Swings, The Murmurs, The Cranberries, Tilly And The Wall, Train


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 7, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Shania - I love her!


 :agreeSame here, absolute favorite.

Next on the list are Sheryl Crow, Chantal Kreviazuk, and 70's disco music. :wiggle


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> A few of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> Tori Amos, Babes in Toyland, Chris Cornell, Counting Crows, Creedence, Keith Caputo, Faith No More, Free Dominguez, Kay Hanley, Hollowpoint, Jack Off Jill, Jewel, Norah Jones, Gary Jules, Kittie, Kidneythieves, Kastastrophy Wife, Letters to Cleo, Life of Agony, Lisa Loeb, Marilyn Manson, Nirvana, Poe, Scarling, Soul Asylum, Silverchair, STP, The Mood Swings, The Murmurs, The Cranberries, Tilly And The Wall, Train


 I've heard of Marilyn Manson and Nirvana. Have no idea who the others are. :dunno:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 7, 2006)

Its weird but whenever I listen to 'Daniel Powter - Bad day' It reminds me of this forum. 

Its probuallybecause whenever I DO have a bad day, this forum always cheers me up! 

I have loadz of songs I know that just remind me of certain things. 

Does anybody else get this?


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> I've heard of Marilyn Manson and Nirvana. Have no idea who the others are. :dunno:


 I'm not surprised, as most of the stuff I listen to is alternative underground.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 7, 2006)

I listen to European music. Dance music, happy hardcore..trance...all of that. I compose that style aswell.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

Lissa:

Oh, I see. I mostly listen to spanish reggaeton. Ever here of Tego?


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

No, I've never heard of Tego. What is it?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

Tego Calderon - spanish reggaeton singer. kind of like the spanish version of rap but with a lot more flare, taste and musicaltalent. Even my mom, who's a stevie nicks fan, fell in love with the music!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 7, 2006)

[/url]

2F]http://www.altavoz.de%2Fespanol%2Fnoticias%2Findex.shtml&size=5.8kB&name=tegocalderon.jpg&p=tego+calderon&type=jpeg&no=2&tt=288&ei=UTF-8]



[/url]
Pics of Tego Calderon.


----------



## KatyG (Feb 7, 2006)

> Tego Calderon!! (reggaeton singer from Puerto Rico) love love love love love him! :love: (so sad having a crush like this at 22 years old huh?)


 



Ah I always wondered about what your name said. It is all clear now!!

Nah it is normal to have crushes. I love the guys who play Sawyer andDr Jack on lost and the guy who plays Dr Kovac on ER. And I am 21 and engaged. At least I have finally given up on boybands!!!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> > Tego Calderon!! (reggaeton singer from Puerto Rico) love love love love love him! :love: (so sad having a crush like this at 22 years old huh?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was just going to say that...hence the name.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 7, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Ever here of Tego?


 

Yes, I love his music and all kinds of reggaeton music. I myself am Puerto Rican too!


----------



## carrots (Feb 8, 2006)

I like:

ROBBIE WILLIAMS (my favourite), U2, COLDPLAY, GWEN, KELLY CLARKSON, LUCIE SILVAS 

(half you may not know but Robbie is the best)

Im kinda a pop/rock, imonly 19 years old, i grew up mainly in the 90s so its pop music for me.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 8, 2006)

*Boricua_bunny wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ever here of Tego?
> ...


Hi! Yeah, i knew you had to have heard of him! Isn't he the best? I have all his CD's and the mixed tapes. I just can't get enough of Tego! lol Who else do you listen to?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow!
I'm um.... an all country girl! Anywhere from Johnny Cash up to Cowboy Troy. There's no way I can list every country singer I like LOL! :whistling


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2006)

The only country I like is the older stuff...George Jones, George Strait, Dwight Yoakum, etc. The new stuff is to poppy and cheesey for me.

I enjoy a bit of bluegrass every now and then too.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 8, 2006)

:shock: Lissa, we listen to a lot of the same music!

I didn't think anyone but me still listened to Poe! Same thoughts on country music.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> *Boricua_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> ...


 I like to listen to all kinds of reggaeton singers, such as Daddy Yankee, Tego, Don Omar, and Loony Tunes, just to name a few.


----------



## manda (Feb 8, 2006)

david bowie
smashing pumpkins
tori amos
counting crows
PLACEBO(fav)
bjork
cold play
bright eyes
cranberries
fiona apple
pink floyd
doors
seal
RADIOHEAD(fav)
aphex twins
fat boy slim
prodigy
MOBY(fav)


----------



## thor (Feb 10, 2006)

OK you guys. Gosh, I must be ancient! I have heard of a few names (Shania for example). I'm more of a jazzy and baroque type of girl. Is anyone else into Mahler or Wagner? For the fans who follow this, I usually think of "Morse" whenever I hear Wagner "Die Walkurn". Ha ha ha. (I'm almost certain no one will get this).


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 10, 2006)

Is there someone called Lindsay Wagner?

I always get called that at college by my tutor :disgust:But dont know who she is. i didnt even know she was a singer.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow I was just about to post a topic about my Simon Webbe CD I have bought.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else likes him? and have bought his new CD - Lay your hands on me?


 I'm listening to that one at the moment aswell. It's really good. I listen to all kinds of music, whatever takes my fancy at that moment really.


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

I like a little bit of most anything, but primarly pop/soft rock, top40 kind of stuff, and some contemporary christian. Lately I've been listening to the 80's on Star FM internet radio...boy does that bring back memories! 

My all-time sentimental fave is Amy Grant. Her music helped get me through those troubled teen years (back when, lol), so I guess it will always be kind of sentimental to me.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2006)

*thor wrote: *


> OK you guys. Gosh, I must be ancient! I have heard of a few names (Shania for example). I'm more of a jazzy and baroque type of girl. Is anyone else into Mahler or Wagner? For the fans who follow this, I usually think of "Morse" whenever I hear Wagner "Die Walkurn". Ha ha ha. (I'm almost certain no one will get this).


 You're not ancient. I love Wagner! I've been listening through the Ring cycle lately, although right now I have my entire music file on my computer on random. I like jazz and blues a lot- I picked that up from my brother who is a jazz guitarist.

You don't know how many music stores I walked into one day looking for either the complete Ring cycle or complete Lohengrin. Didn't find a :lipsrsealed one! (I walked down the aisle to "Elsa's Processional to the Cathedral from Lohengrin)


----------



## thor (Feb 11, 2006)

Naturestee! You are so 'right on!' Good luck to finding what you're looking for.:bunnydance: Has anyone figured out who I meant by "Morse"? I'm especially curious about our English/British members. I also enjoy listening to National Public Radio, and here in Canada, CBC2 (Man, am I boring!). Just ask my rabbit...No! Please don't!:shock:


----------



## alfie and angel (Feb 12, 2006)

*thor wrote: *


> Has anyone figured out who I meant by "Morse"? I'm especially curious about our English/British members. I


 

hmmm,there's afictional Thames Valley CID detective by that namewho is fond of a bit of Wagner, but that's my best guess I'm afraid!


----------



## thor (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes! Yes! You got it! I am absolutely crazy about Inspector Morse! I think this is one of the very best british dramas I've ever seen! I think Lewis is rather quite a catch!:bunnydance:


----------



## alfie and angel (Feb 12, 2006)

I think so too! I didn't know Morse was an export of ours. I like the books too - always look out for them in the charity shops.Do you get any other british detective dramas? Look out for Dalziel and Pascoe - that's very good too.*thor wrote: *


> Yes! Yes! You got it! I am absolutely crazy about Inspector Morse! I think this is one of the very best british dramas I've ever seen! I think Lewis is rather quite a catch!:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 15, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> :shock: Lissa, we listen to a lot of the same music!
> 
> I didn't think anyone but me still listened to Poe! Same thoughts on country music.


What's that saying? Two great minds listen to great music? Or something like that. Hahah:great:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

well...most people around here listen to country...since that iswhere we live..lol


----------



## Eve (Feb 19, 2006)

I like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Guns N' Roses, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Beatles, Black Sabbath and Alice Cooper.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of Eisley? I'm in LOVE with this band.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm on a big Michael Buble' kick right now. In fact I'm going to see him live in Columbus, Ohio on April 14th. I'm also listening to a lot of Jack Johnson.


----------

